#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  tipo autenticação estranha

## robertopc95

pessoal estou notado esse tipo de autenticação no mk na versao 6.36.4, não sei q é certo ou erro do mk
alguém pode mim ajudar com uma explicação sobre isso ???

----------


## VitorLins

Isso não é autenticação amigo, é quando seu cliente desloga

----------


## alextaws

Acredito que seja pelo tempo de inatividade, o mk derruba o cliente, isso você define dentro do profile

----------

